# هيا نتعلم catia v5 دروس على شكل فديو



## imad04 (11 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *

* إخواني الأعزاء أقدم لكم اليوم درسين حول برنامج*
* catia v5*

* وأسأل العلي القدير أن تنال إعجابكم *
* الروابط*

* http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yzkjz5jjhzg *
* http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m42yznjnyfe *

* أستحلفك بالله أن تدعو لي ولجميع المسلمين*​


----------



## عطالله اللوزي (29 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم هل لك ان تضيفني عندك عالماسنجر لانه لدي استفسارات كثيرة
ولك جزيل الشكر
[email protected]
محمد من القدس الشريف


----------



## kareem moh (2 نوفمبر 2009)

thank u for ur work


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع .................بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم...


----------



## booody86 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## booody86 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

thnxxxxx


----------



## booody86 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## waelmd (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الخير الكثير


----------



## thugystyle (28 فبراير 2010)

jazak allah khayra


----------



## ELGAMAL (10 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله الخير الكثير*


----------



## medoo5 (12 مارس 2010)

جهد مشكور


----------



## mohamed morsy atti (26 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك ويجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ayde.sy (17 يناير 2013)

شكرا على الاضافة الرائعة ....عاشت اناملك


----------

